# I-130 Checklist and timeline



## Jelaxo (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi All! I'm trying to find a checklist of items that people have included in their green card applications and also any info on the current timelines for processing.

I'm an American married to an Irishman, living in London the last four years and we're looking to get his green card going so after I get my ILR and naturalization here, we can head stateside. I'm having trouble finding checklists of items people have included in their applications, outside of the standard government checklist online - really more so where people have run into trouble for not including enough info, etc. For example, if I have joint bank statements, leases, council tax statements, do I really need to include photos, letters, messages between us for the last four years as well?

I know with covid the processing times are longer than usual but if anyone has any recent experience to share, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jelaxo said:


> Hi All! I'm trying to find a checklist of items that people have included in their green card applications and also any info on the current timelines for processing.
> 
> I'm an American married to an Irishman, living in London the last four years and we're looking to get his green card going so after I get my ILR and naturalization here, we can head stateside. I'm having trouble finding checklists of items people have included in their applications, outside of the standard government checklist online - really more so where people have run into trouble for not including enough info, etc. For example, if I have joint bank statements, leases, council tax statements, do I really need to include photos, letters, messages between us for the last four years as well?
> 
> I know with covid the processing times are longer than usual but if anyone has any recent experience to share, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


_For example, if I have joint bank statements, leases, council tax statements, do I really need to include photos, letters, messages_

From what you are writing you seem to think the US process is the same as the UK process for spouse visa. It isn't.

The first thing you have to do is to petition using the I-130 application form: 

Green Card for Immediate Relatives of U.S. Citizen

Once the petition is approved then it goes on to the next set of application forms. The whole process is going to take 12 to 14 months.

When it comes to the submitting the support application forms either YOU sponsor your wife or you can use US family or friends to help out as well.

There ARE similar requirements to the UK process ie. relationship, accommodation and financial; read the attached link


----------



## Jelaxo (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for your response. Yes I do understand the process and was asking for a I-130 checklist since I need to petition by proving my relationship is real and not for the sake of a green card. In order to do so the government checklist states several things you can include in order to prove this legitimacy such as joint bank statements, joint lease agreements, etc. I am asking if people also include photos and letters as several legal websites suggest.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jelaxo said:


> Hi. Thanks for your response. Yes I do understand the process and was asking for a I-130 checklist since I need to petition by proving my relationship is real and not for the sake of a green card. In order to do so the government checklist states several things you can include in order to prove this legitimacy such as joint bank statements, joint lease agreements, etc. I am asking if people also include photos and letters as several legal websites suggest.


There is no standard check list..... yes, people include photos to prove a relationship over the years - weddings, parties, christenings, etc etc in addition to the usual wedding certificate, bank statements, joint lease agreements etc


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Unless things have changed significantly all that is required is enough evidence that shows prima facie evidence that you are in a legitimate relationship and whether or not that relationship has been ongoing for more or less than two year. Two years is important because that will determine whether on nor they receive a conditional greencard.

In my case, I think all we submitted was a copy of our wedding certificate, rental agreement, and maybe a couple of bank statements. Not a huge stack of documents that lay bare our entire lives together.

Everthing is taking longer with COVID, but I couldn't say how long or how much long (although I do think that they publish stats)

One of the biggest delays in the mix has been the transition to processing the I-130s out of Chicago rather than locally that happened quite some time ago now). This means you can end up in the same queue for processing as every other application globally.

Recognizing that this can separate families for significant periods of time, its worth noting that the USCIS can authorise the Department of State (ie your local Consulate) to adjudicate the case in certain emergency situations. One of those situations is:



> A U.S. citizen petitioner, living and working abroad, receives a job relocation within the same company or subsidiary to the United States, or an offer of a new job in the United States with very little notice.


Very little notice is not defined as far as I am aware, but if you can take advantage of any of the emergency reason, it is as far as I am aware, the only way to speed up the process... but it doesn't speed it up by mush.

If you want to get a feel for the current process end to end start here...






Submit a Petition







travel.state.gov


----------

